# Captain Log - bike building part one



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

So, after watching too may bike videos I decided to build an Urban/DJ ride.
Simple right!

Well, being a complete noob to dirt jumping and street riding I really didn't know what I wanted. So based on the pros I thought I needed a 9-speed 26er.

Parts bought or aquired to date:
Orange Ms Isle frame
Thompson 50 mil stem (25.4)
Easton riser bar (25.4)
SRAM x9 rear deraileur
SRAM x9 shifter
SRAM xo gripshifter (came with some other parts)
Thompson seatpost
Odyssey seat
Maxxis Hollyrollers
Halo SAS wheels (white 26)
Diety stem (white 38)
Truvativ Holzfeller cranks
FSA the Pig headset
SRAM cassette
e-13 SRS - (got it with frame)
Blackspire NS-1 (came with some other parts)
Psylo 20mm fork (temporary until Argyle arrives)

Soooo, now I haven't even ridden the bike and I'm already wishing I had bought:
Fall Guy frame
Halo 24" wheels
Single speed stuff

or at least bought a frame with shorter chain stays.
So I've already purchased 2 stems for this thing and by next week I will have also bought two bars and 2 forks. 
I'm betting when it's all said and done I end up with 2 bikes instead of one. 
I guess I better ride this thing.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

zaefod said:


> So, after watching too may bike videos I decided to build an Urban/DJ ride.
> Simple right!
> 
> Well, being a complete noob to dirt jumping and street riding I really didn't know what I wanted. So based on the pros I thought I needed a 9-speed 26er.
> ...


deep breaths brutha, it's all gonna be okay.

If you really want the Fall Guy, you're never going to be happy on the Orange so do yourself a favor and part ways with it now. You can probably build it up and come away with enough to put together a ss Fall Guy and still buy a few beers post ride. For street/park/dj, ss is definitely a huge plus as it won't leave you pushing a bike home with broken mechs and requires far less care to keep it running well.

Have fun with the build either but but seriously consider getting the Fall Guy and ditching the Missile, you'll look back and be glad you did in the end.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright, well I've been riding this sucker. Not bad. 
My Deity stem just arrived. It may be a bulky boat anchor but damn it looks sweet! 
Chucked the light-weight precision Thomson back in the parts bin. Who needs quality when you've got a white powdercoat job eh? Pics coming just as soon as I find the camera.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Seems like a nice build.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Here it is without the Deity bar or the Argyle fork:


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

nice man, i bet the new fork looks sick on it! i'm not a big fan of those frames, but it looks tuff and that is what matters!! congrats!


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Agreed. The frame weirds me out. Rides nice but looks goofy as hell.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

zaefod said:


> Agreed. The frame weirds me out. Rides nice but looks goofy as hell.


haha, but i really like the green color of it!! green is titties


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

if it rides nice id keep riding it and if you want to go ss, a set of spacers and a tensioner is pretty inexpensive


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

I doubt I'll go SS. Just ordered the Argyle for it yesterday. 
I'll do SS and 24s on the next one.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Not my favourite frame, but nice build. props man,


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

eech, sorry not my frame...but as long as you ride, and so does it...i personally dont care

nice build


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That psylo looks like a toothpick, it'll look a ton better when the argyle arives. Nice bike.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Argyle arrived. MUCH better. I had the LBS cut and install it which I regret now because it looks goofy with that much tube sticking out of the top. Oh well. something to fix when I swap the frame.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Could you please post a close-up shot of the argyle's crown, from the front, please?


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

For you, sure.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Pretty nice, how much does she weigh? And are you changing the frame or building up another?


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

I haven't put it on a scale yet but I will. I'm just going to get a different frame and swap it. This frame is great but the fat down tube bothers me. That may sound silly but I'm into my details.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Nice,nice. What frame do you have in mind? Maybe a 24"/26" compatible would be good because you mention wanting 24"s. I'm getting a Banshee Scratch built up within the week with 26"s, but saving for 24"s in the future.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Honestly I'm feeling pretty committed to the 26" wheels.

Contenders:

*Woodman elite* - cheap with decent geo.- and a buddy has one for sale. 
*Blk Mrkt MOB* - nice but the colors are boring.
*Nemesis Secret Agent 26* - really wish Brad would rework the logo. I'm just not convinced I can rock the chrome with competing fonts.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nemesis!! Hehehe, thanks a lot for those pics by the way.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

zaefod said:


> Honestly I'm feeling pretty committed to the 26" wheels.
> 
> Contenders:
> 
> *Nemesis Secret Agent 26* - really wish Brad would rework the logo. I'm just not convinced I can rock the chrome with competing fonts.


Not a problem  
I can do a custom sticker kit , not all the bikes we do have chrome lettering either .


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm sorry, that frame makes me wanna throw up. It's so ugly! Maybe it rides nice, though. Paint it black or white or something like that and it might look better. That fork has a crazy long whateverthethingstickingthroughtheheadtubeis. Or is the head tube on the orange crazy short?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

If he's switching frame, he was smart not to cut it too short .

I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass, but you would be very helpful if you could try and measure precisely the crown drop on the argyle for me. On the side where the adjuster is. Here is a pic of what I mean, I'd love to have the measurement that the arrow is pointing, in milimeters, because it will determine wether or not I can have an argyle as my next fork.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> If he's switching frame, he was smart not to cut it too short .
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass, but you would be very helpful if you could try and measure precisely the crown drop on the argyle for me. On the side where the adjuster is. Here is a pic of what I mean, I'd love to have the measurement that the arrow is pointing, in milimeters, because it will determine wether or not I can have an argyle as my next fork.


hey, I'm no expert on the new lineup of RS forks, but does the argyle use the exact same crown as the Pike... ?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I asked around an awful lot, and can't get quite a clear answer  I think if zaefod does this for me, I'll have a clear answer.


----------



## hofferfish (Feb 5, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> hey, I'm no expert on the new lineup of RS forks, but does the argyle use the exact same crown as the Pike... ?


i dont know about the crown but the lowers are EXACTLY the same as a pike


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

hofferfish said:


> i dont know about the crown but the lowers are EXACTLY the same as a pike


Yeah, from the looks of then I'd have to agree.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Im really, really diggin the argyle paintjob. It looks so awesome


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I think you should get that black market, unless nemesis made one with a smaller seattube. I like the bikes, I just dont like the big 15" seattube


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

cummings said:


> I think you should get that black market, unless nemesis made one with a smaller seattube. I like the bikes, I just dont like the big 15" seattube


The only frame we made with a 15" ( measured center of B/B to TOP of seattube , 13.50 center to center ) was the Streetfighter .

Secrect Agent's measure 14.5 center to top , jsut under 13.0" center to center


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

And you can always ask brad nicely if he'd cut it down some more for ya


----------



## sovietspyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

Not to pry but how much has all this cost so far? I'm only curious because I'm also building a urban rig and it's cost way the hell more than I initially thought. Wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> If he's switching frame, he was smart not to cut it too short .
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm being a pain in the ass, but you would be very helpful if you could try and measure precisely the crown drop on the argyle for me. On the side where the adjuster is. Here is a pic of what I mean, I'd love to have the measurement that the arrow is pointing, in milimeters, because it will determine wether or not I can have an argyle as my next fork.


Okay, it's pretty short. Looks like only 10mm from the top of the adjuster to the crown.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

sovietspyguy said:


> Not to pry but how much has all this cost so far? I'm only curious because I'm also building a urban rig and it's cost way the hell more than I initially thought. Wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


I stopped counting at the end. especially with all the duplicate parts. 
I'm thinking I've got 1700+ in it not counting the stuff I didn't end up using.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Not a problem
> I can do a custom sticker kit , not all the bikes we do have chrome lettering either .


Excellent!


----------

